# East Canyon Moose - The Details



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

As promised, here are some of what I felt were some of the highlights of my hunt. There were too many to list all of them you residents are truly blessed to hunt some amazing country.

First, the colors were amazing, bold, bright and every changing.















We spent a total of 10 day in the field. Seven days the first week of the season and I killed on the morning of the third day of my return trip. We saw moose every day in the field with only one afternoon hunt were we did not see any moose. Here a few of the moose we saw.



























Our first morning back in the field, after having been home to fulfill some family and business obligations, we were treated to an amazing lunar eclipse. It took us a while to figure out what we were seeing as we had not heard anything about it prior to seeing it. A quick search on the phone the Eclipse was confirmed. The next morning we were treated to what I can only describe as Mega-Moon.









On the morning I killed, we returned to a canyon where we had seen a good bull the night before. I passed on him that evening but after looking at the pictures I had taken, I decided he was worth a run at.

After Glassing for a short while I found a cow feeding. We could tell there was another moose with her but couldn't tell what it was. After watching for ten minutes or so and having not seen any antlers we concluded it was either another cow or a calf. We proceed to glass the surrounding cuts when the cow stepped out in the clear and pulled the bull I would eventually take with her.

They were moving to our right towards some thick cover. I grabbed my rifle ran up the ridge to get above and in front of him. Once in a position I felt would give me the best chance, I started glassing through the trees when a heard a soft grunt to my left. I turn to look and not 35 yards from me was the bull - he as in some really thick cover so no shot was possible. The bull started to move away and to my right so I backed out slowly and again tried to get in front of him.

Once in the clear and in front of him I see him step into the clearing and stop at about 45 yards. I drop to my knee, put my cross hair center mass and fired. So close to him I didn't hear the WHOP! The bull just started to walk away from me. At first I questioned did I miss? But then he started to huff and I saw a red mist from his nose and he fell over dead.

We hunted all over the unit. We spent time up on Farmington Flats, around Mountain Dell Lake, up Little and Big Hatch Canyons, Hiked down through Clear Creek Canyon a few times and many morning and evenings up in different parts of Parley's Canyon. We saw many bulls multiple times, but in the end the bull I took was new to us and we did not have any time to really evaluate him, he just knew he was a good one.

I would like to thank everyone for all the help I received it was all much appreciated. He taped out at 133 7/8th gross with a 44 6/8th spread.





















Now if you don't already hate an out of state guy coming and killing a great moose this part will most certainly finish me off. The clearing he was about to step into when I fired was one of the many utility cuts on the mountain and as luck would having it there was work being done up the mountain from me and the workers allowed me to take my truck up the road to recover my moose. I was able to back my truck right up to the quartered out moose.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great time and a great bull.

The end of your story just makes it a perfect ending to a great hunt.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Best sunday afternoon reading yet......


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations again! Heck of a bull to be proud of!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yup...great bull! Congrats to ya.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on a great bull, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Beautiful bull! I've been keeping up on your post all summer and fall, silently rooting for you! Glad to see all your work payed off!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

No haters here, you put in the hard work and it paid off, plus you put money into our economy. Glad it all worked out perfectly for you.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice bull! Ohhh I can't wait to draw a tag.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on a nice bull!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on such a beautiful bull. Great story. It looks like your hard work and patience paid off.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing the story. That's certainly a bull to be proud of.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's awesome Larry. I know many of those places you list off, and I haven't seen many bulls that would top yours. Couldn't happen to a better person that put in all the work to get it done. And to prove that karma really is out there, once the 1,000 pound beast was on the ground, you were able to get a truck in to him! It doesn't get any better!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Again, thanks for all the help and support!! It was truly a special hunt and I wish everyone the best of luck in drawing the tag in the future.

Should any of you ever draw a tag of any kind in AZ I will be more than happy to return the favor in any way I can. We have some great hunts down hear too so if you've never looked into you may want to.

To be sure I'm easy to reach in the future I'd like to provide me email address so please feel free to reach out to me any time. [email protected]

This is a fantastic site you should all be proud of it and it's members. It was a pleasure to communicate via the web and it was even a bigger pleasure to meet some of you in person. I'm sure I will continue to check in from time to time but as life returns to normal it will become less frequent so if you ever send me a PM that isn't responded to please shoot me an email.

Thanks again!!

Larry


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

OK guys, the final chapter...I been eating on my bull for about a month now and all I can say is Yummy!!! By far this is the best meat I've ever consumed - bar none. I had summer sausage, hamburger, steaks ,roast and a couple different breakfast sausages made and they are all fantastic.

Thanks, again to everyone that helped.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

scoutm said:


> This is a fantastic site you should all be proud of it and it's members. It was a pleasure to communicate via the web and it was even a bigger pleasure to meet some of you in person. I'm sure I will continue to check in from time to time but as life returns to normal it will become less frequent so if you ever send me a PM that isn't responded to please shoot me an email.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> Larry


Many people get lost in some of the negativity that comes from sites like these. I love this quote, which exemplifies what it should be like. Fellow sportsman helping out other sportsman. Pat on the back for scoutm, and those that helped him have a successful Utah hunting experience.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mmmm moose. I wish I had some in my freezer right now! I'm not complaining with elk though


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome bull! congratulations


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats on a successful once in a lifetime hunt! That is a very good looking bull. It sounds like everything worked out for the best including the pack out!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My dream hunt congrats


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm glad it all paid off for you. I too hope to harvest a moose in the future and will likely go out of state to do so. I could only hope my hunt to end like yours. thanks for posting your success.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

My taxidermist sent me pictures of my completed mount. Turned out great. I'm very happy with it. I get to pick it up next week.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I knew when I looked at this thread and you had added another post it was going to be good... Congrats on that awesome bull!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That awesome bull right there. congrats


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Turned out great!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

The kind of hunt we all would love to have! It has everything! (And the kind of attitude we all should love to have!) Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing what my dads looks like when its done.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's going to take up some wall space. Bet that puts a smile on your face each time you look at it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

beautiful bull!! This is what I am going to start putting in for!!


----------

